# I just want to disappear



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

Have any of you ever felt like just disappearing. Just packing up & taking off somewhere where noone will find you. Well I'm about to that point, I was thinking maybe Antartica, that should be far enough away from all the drama. But knowing my family they would track me down.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

Just ****ing off would be nice. Go somewhere new. Start over.

I feel drunk. I haven't had a sip.


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't think that will solve your problems. You'll just be lonely somewhere else.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Many, many times I have felt like just leaving and moving far, far away to a place where I won't no anyone, thus not having to deal with my SA. I actually am planning on moving to Europe in about 2 years. But I must admit it is a bit of a defeatist attitude. But then again, I've lived my whole life in the same town. So I suppose wanting to see other parts of the world can't be a bad thing.


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

AK32 said:


> Have any of you ever felt like just disappearing. Just packing up & taking off somewhere where noone will find you. Well I'm about to that point, I was thinking maybe Antartica, that should be far enough away from all the drama. But knowing my family they would track me down.


ive disappeared twice. ive moved to two different states where nobody knows my name. but the second time around i figured out that no matter where i go, there i am.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I have too much crap to lug around if I want to do this, so nah.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I do too sometimes. :squeeze I know how you feel.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, I sometimes want to disappear, but into a different type of world...


----------



## architect (Jul 18, 2011)

move to venice. it's beautiful and peaceful over there.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I would like to do this too. I could easily travel the world cheaply and explore for a few years.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I feel like this too sometimes, I just want to be invisible.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Gascogne.


----------



## Kaizen (Jul 19, 2011)

AK32 said:


> Have any of you ever felt like just disappearing. Just packing up & taking off somewhere where noone will find you. Well I'm about to that point, I was thinking maybe Antartica, that should be far enough away from all the drama. But knowing my family they would track me down.


 Just thinking about packing up and moving to a better area with pretty landscape ( Ocean, flowers etc. ) but not because of social issues just for the Feng shui feeling ( moving stuff around for a better feel )


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

AK32 said:


> Have any of you ever felt like just disappearing. Just packing up & taking off somewhere where noone will find you. Well I'm about to that point, I was thinking maybe Antartica, that should be far enough away from all the drama. But knowing my family they would track me down.


Yes, I think about leaving all the time but probably not as far away as Antarctica.  Seriously though, I always think about moving away from here, never coming back and never speaking to anyone I know again.


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

If I had the money, I would book a flight right now.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I know the feeling.


----------

